# Eldar Vyper Conversion



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I decided to have a little fun with this Vyper and model it after the vypers on battlestar Galatia. I used some spare bits and electrical connectors for the conversion, it was simple but I think it works well. I also magnetized the engine section I created as well as the normal seat mounted rider and all the weapons as well. I also added some water effects and barb wire to the base and magnetized that as well.

The primmer went a bit shitty on me, but in the end it worked out ok and wasn’t that noticeable. I painted this using the airbrush again and faded from my blues to the turquoises.

Again I added the decals using the method of, gloss varnish, Testor Decal Fix, gloss varnish again then finally matt varnish. I find that this process works awesome to make the stickers blend seamlessly into the paint. 

I have to say I really did enjoy working on this model and I finished it up very quickly and I think it looks real good especially considering the speed at which I painted it. Which is something I am trying to improve on; continuing to produce good paint jobs, but in finish models much quicker then I normally do. 

Here are some quick pics I snapped on my lunch break:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What are the pieces over the engine you made? Turret pieces from a Falcon? The things that replaced the old induction area looks like a Dark Eldar piece.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This looks really good, you nailed the BSG look really well with the engine block. Did you tint the glass or is that just an internal cockpit color?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tinted green from what I can see on the pics.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow that is very well done. I think the top engine throws things off a bit, but I definitely see why it was done based on what you were basing it off. Great work on the paint job. How did you tint the canopy windows?


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice work. It turns the rather odd looking Vyper into an awesome little flyer. I am curious about this decal method. The search was no help. It seems like I need to find Testors decal fix, but not sure how to use the gloss varnish exactaly.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Green wash or ink for the tint on the inside. 

The gloss varnish is to give decal a smooth surface to lay on.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice work and conversion! Lovely paintjob!!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks all. I do use a green transparent paint for the cockpit window. The pieces which are covering the engines are left over bits from wave serpents, they are the little side things that go on the weapons in the top turret. I just trimmed them up a bit. I used my airbrush again for this model its awsome for tanks and stuff. With reguards to the decals what I did was paint the area in gloss varnish, then apply the decal then paint the decal fix on over it a few times. Waited for it to dry then I painted gloss varnish on over the decal. Once that was dry I hit the whole model with matt varnish which blends the decals in seamless and gets rid of the gloss


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the decal info, worked great.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

About to order some decals, will have to try your method.


----------

